
Show HN All US doctors ordered by their opioid prescription count - ransom1538
https://www.opendoctor.io/opioid/highest/?no_image=1
======
justboxing
DUPE: Previous post with a different title posted 12 minutes before this one
=>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14745961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14745961)

------
45h34jh53k4j
Doctors who specialise in pain management or painful surgery regularly
prescribe a large number of pain killers, news at 11!

~~~
randyrand
At least they included what kind of doctor they are in the results!

------
pjschlic
Nit: number formatting - is there such a thing as a fractional prescription,
why is there a "NNN.0" highlighted everywhere, and are you also able to add in
the commas which will make it clearer the magnitude when scanning?

------
trimbo
Over what timeframe?

And this is Medicare part D data, correct? So it's only a subset of
prescriptions made, and not by all doctors.

------
snissn

        We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time. We're working on this problem. Please try again later.

~~~
superobserver
Google cached version dated today:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.opendoctor.io%2Fopioid%2Fhighest%2F%3Fno_image%3D1&oq=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.opendoctor.io%2Fopioid%2Fhighest%2F%3Fno_image%3D1&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.3770j0j4&client=ms-
android-hms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8)

------
seattle_spring
Oh good, let's continue to vilify the people who are actually trying to live
with crippling, chronic pain.

------
paxtonab
Does anyone know where this website get its data from? Are there public data
sets that they are pulling from?

